# Testing 107 shooting video.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Missed some key points in the video. The fact that these are made in the USA is huge for me. Also I get zero hand slap with this configuration. Performance Catapult pouch.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was very nice shooting!!! I have been using Alliance bands for the last while, and I do like them. I cut mine to a bit of a taper, and they get quite decent speed. I got better speed from Sparco brand, as they are just a bit thicker. Nice review ... thanks for doing it.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice video, and set up. Have been using 107's on my bean shooters and for short range plinking they are great.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice vid. those bands do add a more nostalgic look on that natural of yours.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Didn't see this thread, commented on your other post..

But I will say here, thanks for sharing, and nice shooting

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Didn't see this thread, commented on your other post..
> 
> But I will say here, thanks for sharing, and nice shooting
> 
> LGD


To be fair I should have kept this in one place.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Didn't see this thread, commented on your other post..
> 
> But I will say here, thanks for sharing, and nice shooting
> 
> LGD


To be fair I should have kept this in one place.
[/quote]

Word.

So I moved my comment here:

NIce! I am starting to like this as well, especially for the ease of attaching on my particular TTF. I have a question, are you shortening your band length with the 107s compared to TB/Latex? I find that I am, to keep my same draw and what appears to be equivilant performance. I don't know if its just because the way I hold and shoot or not though. I do feel that due to the thickness of the 107s and "bounciness" that the bands can stretch out pretty far with out "stressing" them a bit. Do you find the same results?

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Didn't see this thread, commented on your other post..
> 
> But I will say here, thanks for sharing, and nice shooting
> 
> LGD


To be fair I should have kept this in one place.
[/quote]

Word.

So I moved my comment here:

NIce! I am starting to like this as well, especially for the ease of attaching on my particular TTF. I have a question, are you shortening your band length with the 107s compared to TB/Latex? I find that I am, to keep my same draw and what appears to be equivilant performance. I don't know if its just because the way I hold and shoot or not though. I do feel that due to the thickness of the 107s and "bounciness" that the bands can stretch out pretty far with out "stressing" them a bit. Do you find the same results?

LGD
[/quote]

Indeed. I do have these cut shorter than i would TBG or latex.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great shooting as always mate, sounds like it hits with decent punch, and a happy life spannn.. good vid cheers


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Finally got around to watching this.
Great shooting!!
Zip ties, eh? I'll be interested to see how long those bands last. I'd be worried about friction wear from the ties but I could be off base. I'm using little pieces of 1745 for pouch ties right now.
Glad they're working for you!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> Finally got around to watching this.
> Great shooting!!
> Zip ties, eh? I'll be interested to see how long those bands last. I'd be worried about friction wear from the ties but I could be off base. I'm using little pieces of 1745 for pouch ties right now.
> Glad they're working for you!


You may be right about the zip ties. Conventional rubber tying was far too bulky. I need a tying jig and some string. My guess is that is the best combination.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been using those zip ties on tubes and gunrubber since I started shooting over a year ago I've yet to have a failure at the tie. I started using them because of a loss of function in my hand that made tying difficult...I still do.


----------

